# Two Dogs= not fun training



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Ok here's the deal. I moved in with two frineds and they have 2 brother labs about 9 months old and I am going to train them. I tried a lil bit yesterday, but when I split them up they just cry and whine and bark and look for each other. How do I fix that?

Next there is a dominate one Moose and the not dominate one Copper. Moose will get every retrieve and loves water. Copper wll never get a retreive and hates water. The water is only about 7 inches at the deepest. Even when I spilt them up Copper still goes about half way and then comes back and wants Moose to get it so they can play. What do I do about this?

Thanks 
Joe


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

they need to learn to do what you want chain them both and only take one off at a time or take one somewhere else to train them.

To get the one that afraid of water the easiest way is to find narrow shallow stream that he can wade across and just let him follow then keep moving to deeper spots until he has to swim. Pick a real hot day so the water is pleasant

Whatever you do dont throw him in let him figure it out.


----------



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

Joe- Its all about obedience. You shouldn't let both dogs try to retrieve the same dummy/bird. Make one sit while the other retrieves. Kennel or stake out one of the dogs while working with the other if they refuse to sit while the other retrieves. Force fetch makes this whole deal a command instead of a game but that is going to take a little effort if you wish to go through it.


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

I was just throwing the ball to them and Moose was always coming back with the ball so I put him in the kennel and I was throwing it to Copper and thats how I figured out he wont retreive.


----------

